# Gross!



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally made my first batch of sheep yogurt and it kinda set....but its not firm-firm. its more like a solid slime that falls off the spoon in ribbons. Aka.....white snot.


Any clues as to what happened?

brought it up to 180, dropped the heat to 110 before adding starter (mountain high yogurt), then kept in in a warm water bath halfway up the jar (limited tools, yo).

what up wid dat?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never dealt with sheep milk so don't know if there is a difference because of that (manchego is my favorite cheese!). 
How long did it incubate. If it's partially set maybe it just needs to incubate longer. I do mine in my dehydrator and sometimes it takes longer that other times. Same cow, same milk so who knows.
How does it taste. If it tastes like yogurt it's yogurt!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What was the Ph of your finished product?


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know. how does on test Ph?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

with a Ph meter....perfect ph for yogurt is around 4.6....anything more then you likely have over acidified it.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

My sheep yogurt sets perfectly and has good texture. Maybe you just got a wild bacteria or some other little beasty in it at some point.

The milk was not from a medicated herd, was it?

Batya


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> with a Ph meter....perfect ph for yogurt is around 4.6....anything more then you likely have over acidified it.


How does someone over acidify their yogurt? Just curious because I've done nothing for years except add culture to milk, incubate, strain and eat without any problems or testing at all.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

If anything I undermedicate my herd....

I'll try again. It tastes good....just looks like white mucus.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

SueMc said:


> How does someone over acidify their yogurt? Just curious because I've done nothing for years except add culture to milk, incubate, strain and eat without any problems or testing at all.


By letting it culture too long.
Every minute in the warming stage adds to the acidification I used to culture mine overnight always....but after too many odd results I looked into issues that I had... graininess...whey separation...and it all led back to the simple task of measuring PH...


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Suzy


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I wanted to mention once i got halfway through the jar it was perfectly set. must have been how the warm water bath wasn't able to go all the way around the jars and the top section wasn't quite warm enough? felt pretty warm but whatever! my last batch of yougrt set perfectly...but the pot was too thin and the milk burned on the bottom of the pot! stupid electric stoves! I need to get a heat diffueser.

luckily, my pigs thought it was tasty so it didn't go to waste. Probiotics for the porkers


----------

